# Is It Just Me or Is the TX Edition Speaking to You?



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

The Concept 13 TX Edition is speaking to me!

"Build a rod to match"

I don't even have one, but it would be a smexy build fosho!

I see a white blank, black seat, cork grips, black guides & keeper, mint green & cork colored thread. It keeps speaking to me!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I bought one for a Christmas gift for my cuz. Seems light and a good reel but I hate the color.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

I want to get one to put on my wife's St. Croix Avid Pearl rod, I think that would be a great pair.


----------



## Gfarley22 (Apr 1, 2016)

I built a rod that somewhat matches. It just happened that my buddies wife wanted that mint/Tiffany blue color


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

It's their only reel that I don't own. 

If I built a rod for it, if a black blank, i'd use a black reel seat and then bring in the colors in the thread work. If a white blank, i'd have to have Adam paint me a reel seat to match the reel and then use white thread with the matching blue as accent colors in the white to set it off.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

TXFishSlayer said:


> It's their only reel that I don't own.
> 
> If I built a rod for it, if a black blank, i'd use a black reel seat and then bring in the colors in the thread work. If a white blank, i'd have to have Adam paint me a reel seat to match the reel and then use white thread with the matching blue as accent colors in the white to set it off.


Either one, they both sound good. I do like various blues on a white blank. I have a MHX blank (white) that I've been waiting for a special build.....Hmmm, Concept 13 Tx edition eh?


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

pg542 said:


> Either one, they both sound good. I do like various blues on a white blank. I have a MHX blank (white) that I've been waiting for a special build.....Hmmm, Concept 13 Tx edition eh?


If you have the reel, build it! I'm still on the fence about buying another reel, lol! If you post up some pictures, you might force my hand and then i'll have to breakdown and build a rod for one too!


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

johnsons1480 said:


> I want to get one to put on my wife's St. Croix Avid Pearl rod, I think that would be a great pair.


Sorry for my non-contribution, didn't realize this was in the rod building forum. Also, sorry for this non-contribution apologizing for my first non-contribution.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

TXFishSlayer said:


> If you have the reel, build it! I'm still on the fence about buying another reel, lol! If you post up some pictures, you might force my hand and then i'll have to breakdown and build a rod for one too!


I don't have the reel, but a nice white blank trimmed out in blue just might make it worth looking into. lol


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

johnsons1480 said:


> Sorry for my non-contribution, didn't realize this was in the rod building forum. Also, sorry for this non-contribution apologizing for my first non-contribution.


 no worries man, not all of us are graphite snobs. Ha! Ready made St. Croix is good stuff built by fine mid western Americans, been to the factory and built my own blank with the Custom Rod Builders Guild open house there. Really I did. Their rod building blanks are pretty good too.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I happen to see one in the flesh at FTU yesterday. I've had a lot of people chat with me about painting a reel seat to match or compliment. In pictures the green looked more subtle and true seafoam. In person the green is a shade shy of ugly. It has a wintergreen look or something. Just something about the color.
I could see a matte black and wintergreen splatter seat looking killer with it though. matching guides too.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

JuiceGoose said:


> I happen to see one in the flesh at FTU yesterday. I've had a lot of people chat with me about painting a reel seat to match or compliment. In pictures the green looked more subtle and true seafoam. In person the green is a shade shy of ugly. It has a wintergreen look or something. Just something about the color.
> I could see a matte black and wintergreen splatter seat looking killer with it though. matching guides too.


I just can't get with the color either Adam. Not sure what it is, but that's ok...to each their own.


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

Where can I find a good seafoam green blank at or is there such a blank.


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geauxdeck (Mar 10, 2014)

It's not just you! My fiance has never used a baitcaster before but that hasn't stopped me from wanting to build a rod to match!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

*big D.* To answer your question, I think from reading some of your posts you are bitten by the "collect nice reels on nice rods" bug. From the way you and your family are are enjoying the outings together, that is _not_ a bad thing!


----------

